# [sway] US Intl [résolu]

## SnowBear

Salut,

On continue dans la tentative de configuration de mon environnement et je suis cette fois-si confronté à un soucis de clavier.

En effet j'utilise un clavier ANSI-US (car plus pratique pour moi) mais j'ai besoin des caractères accentués. Depuis des années sous X11 j'utilise le keymap us-intl (altgr).

Ma configuration Sway actuelle est comme ceci :

```
input "type:keyboard" {

    xkb_layout us

    xkb_variant altgr-intl

    xkb_options compose:rwin,level3:ralt_switch

}

```

Je peux faire les ç et les é (via altgr+e) mais je suis incapable de faire des è, des ù ou tout autre caractère couramment utilisés en français.

Avez-vous une idée pour corriger ce soucis (et au passage si vous savez comment mapper la touche compose sur rwin pour que je puisse faire des compose+.+. = … je suis preneur).

Encore une fois, merci d'avance !

----------

## SnowBear

Résolu en :

- corrigeant ma variable LC_CTYPE (j'avais en_US.UTF8 au lieux de en_US.utf8)

- changeant ma def du clavier :

```
input "type:keyboard" {

    xkb_layout us

    xkb_variant intl

    xkb_options "compose:rwin"

}
```

----------

